# Changing users home massively



## godzilla (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, do you now a quick way to change the home of ALL users at the same time except the system users ? I'm running on a m00b trouble with a mail server, you know . . . /var is too big and local directories are at /home so /home needs space too . .  as a mail server, my approach now is to move all the homes to /var. 

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2008)

Boot into single user mode, move /home to /var/ (so it becomes /var/home) and symlink /home to /var/home. This will not affect root (which is in /root). 'System' users have no home directories (usually /var/empty or /nonexistent).


----------



## godzilla (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

That's a nice solution. Thank you.


----------

